# Where to buy Benchmade knives online???



## kracker (Apr 4, 2012)

Who has the best prices and customer service for Benchmade knives on the web?

I think I'm ready to retire my Mini-AFCK I bought back about 1994.

Thanks


----------



## kayaker (Apr 5, 2012)

Check out thebladeshop.com or jaysknives.com.


----------



## kracker (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks kayaker!


----------

